
Ask HN: He submits the link 10 times, gets mega-upvoted on the 10th – Why? - DenGorbachev
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from?site=http.cat
======
duxup
The randomness of up-voting is pretty apparent on most sites user submitted
content.

------
gus_massa
Note that the article has been submitted by 5 or 6 persons, not always the
same user. Looking at the profiles and submission/comment history of the
submitters, they look as different real users, not sockpuppets or something.

------
deca6cda37d0
Timing?

